# Anyone able to identify these Anon goggles?



## metafield (Sep 27, 2014)

Need to buy a new lens for these but they don't have any information on the strap or face. 

http://i.imgur.com/Nl9H1iL.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/YgwFUSZ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Jt4LvPK.jpg

The anon site only has front shots of the goggles. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The kind that you replace with new goggles.....


----------



## metafield (Sep 27, 2014)

Why is that? the frame is brand new and the lenses don't seem too expensive


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

You can buy a pair of goggles now for like 70 bucks since everything is on sale. 

The lenses themselves will cost you just as much if not more since lenses usually dont go on sale.

Your choice.

If you are set on those frames then take it to a burton store and see if they can get you lenses. Perhaps it can be like $40 bucks


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Thus is true. Goggles is cheap on the internets. Lens alone will cost more or same as new sale.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Whiskey militia has similar Anon goggles for $45 right now. Electric eg2 for $75.....


----------

